# Nikkor 18-200mm VR Photos



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Here are some photos taken at the 2006 Canadian Grand Prix at the Casino Hairpin. I used a Nikon D200 with the 18-200mm VR lens.





































The lens worked well for where I was seated.

Regards.....JL


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

That is a GREAT lens! That will most likely be my next lens after I get a micro lens. Love the brake lock up shot. :thumbup: 








Lucky bastard :angel:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Test_Engineer said:


> That is a GREAT lens! That will most likely be my next lens after I get a micro lens. Love the brake lock up shot. :thumbup: Lucky bastard :angel:


Hurry !!!! Nikon 18-200mm VRll AF-S Dx for pickup

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2006-05-30, 1:40PM CDT

New cond. 2 days old 18-200 VR2 
$849
it is 799 at amazon...add shipping and AT LEAST A MONTH LONG WAIT...and all of a sudden 850 seems a great price or 75o at precision...add 70 bucks tax and month long wait if not more and 850 starts to look great price for a new lens

Austin pick up only.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I vaguely remember ordering one of those a couple months ago.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

The lens may be fast, but the delivery wait is now almost 2 1/2 months.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

The reviews for the 18-200 are mixed. Good for a travel lens I suppose. Nice shots you got there though. :thumbup:

I ended up getting a 17-55DX and 70-200VR instead. :dunno:

--SONET


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Dawg90 said:


> The lens may be fast, but the delivery wait is now almost 2 1/2 months.


3.5-5.6 isn't particularly fast IMHO.

--SONET


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Beautiful shots.

Alex


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

SONET said:


> The reviews for the 18-200 are mixed. Good for a travel lens I suppose. Nice shots you got there though. :thumbup:
> 
> I ended up getting a 17-55DX and 70-200VR instead. :dunno:
> 
> --SONET


Exactly, it's a great travel lens. It saves on carrying a bagful of lenses when you don't want the weight. Sure, I would prefer to have f2.8 zooms, but I'm not about to carry that much glass with me. And the VR really does help.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

Spectre said:


> Exactly, it's a great travel lens. It saves on carrying a bagful of lenses when you don't want the weight. Sure, I would prefer to have f2.8 zooms, but I'm not about to carry that much glass with me. And the VR really does help.


:stupid: 
18-200 is a great range for 1 lens to walk through a park or go to your kids game or something like that. I think if I could only bring one lens on a trip, this one would fill most of my needs. I'm not saying it is going to produce the best pics, but I think it will do a pretty decent job. There are times you go places and just might want to shoot a couple of pics, and there are times you go out to do photography! :dunno:


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

Also, with a digital SLR camera, the less lens changing you do the cleaner the sensor remains.

This is probably one of the biggest drawbacks to a digital slr, imo, that the sensor is completely exposed when removing a lens, cleaning the sensor is no easy feat.

Ed


----------



## exmercedesowner (Mar 3, 2006)

Impressive photos.

Is the guy in the last picture giving the finger???


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

exmercedesowner said:


> Impressive photos.
> 
> Is the guy in the last picture giving the finger???


No. That was Alfonso's victory lap and he was waving to the spectators.

Regards....JL


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

I have that lens on my "lowly" D50 and love it.

It is the perfect travel/walk around lens.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

mullman said:


> I have that lens on my "lowly" D50 and love it.
> 
> It is the perfect travel/walk around lens.


I have other Nikkor lenses, but the 18-200 VR is my primary lens. I covers all my needs. No need to swap with this lens.

Regards...JL


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

EdCT said:


> Also, with a digital SLR camera, the less lens changing you do the cleaner the sensor remains.
> 
> This is probably one of the biggest drawbacks to a digital slr, imo, that the sensor is completely exposed when removing a lens, cleaning the sensor is no easy feat.
> 
> Ed


BAAAAAH! It's not hard at all.

Learn here: http://www.copperhillimages.com/index.php?pr=tutorials

Buy supplies here: http://www.copperhillimages.com/shopping/pgm-more_information.php?id=3

My D70s came out perfect the first time using this tutorial and products.


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

+1 for Copper Hill's cleaning kits.


----------

